# Cat peed all over my tempurpedic bed..help!!



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

HI..I have 3 cats..my first cat we got when she was feral and afraid of everything...now she is doing a little bit better..but yesterday she got VERY scared(my kitchen cabinet collapsed and about 100 glasses fell out of it)..so she was probably afraid to go to the litter box so she peed all over my tempurpedic bed  I tried to use lots of Nature's Miracle to get rid of the scent..but it didn't work  Is there any other way to get rid of the scent? Do you think my other cat's would start peeing on the bed too because of the scent?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Cat Daddy (Aug 3, 2005)

that's a double whammy if I've ever heard of one,

keep an eye on her just to make sure it was the stress and not something else coming on,

don't know much about cleaner but use the enzyme stuff is what I've heard(I must be Lucky),

Can you turn your matress over and clean it from the bottom, maybe even go so far as to cut away some of the material to clean it then stitch it back together?

Any Antiques broke? 

that would be another reason to be upset, but if no one got hurt and at worst a double big mess to clean, geuss you just got to count your blessings at some point.


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

I sell Tempurpedic Mattresses and you can't turn them over because they are one sided. You can try and get a mattress pad that is rubber and use that to mask the smell so the other cats won't use it as a litter box. You may have to lock them out of the bedroom as well.
They are made of a special material and the cat pee may break down the chemicals that the mattress is made of. You may want to also call Tempurpedic and ask them what they recommend. I do know that now that it has been peed on...........YOUR 20 year warranty is out the window.
Mattress companies null and void warraties that have bodily fluid stains on mattresses due to health hazards etc......BUMMER.


----------



## nastusha799 (Feb 5, 2004)

Cat Daddy....We are keeping eye on her just in case..but she is fine and not stressed at all..she is that kind of a cat that can prove that saying scared poop out of..is actually true..unfortunately in this case it was a pee

No antiques broke..but about 100 good crystal glasses broke...oh well..

debo..thanks...I knew that my warranty went bye bye..but what can you do..you have to expect things like that when you get cats..


----------

